# Rainbow Trout in pond



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey was wondering where and how to put some bows in my 3 acre pound this spring for some fly fishing fun. I am located in Portage county


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Unless you're pond is spring fed, it will probably get too warm for the trouts. . .

List of fish hatcheries here- 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Home/fishing/propagate/faffp/tabid/6239/Default.aspx


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

pond is spring fed, but this would be more like releasing pheasant. Im really looking to put some trout into the pond and fish them out by the end of May.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fenders Fish Farm had rainbows and goldens in Dec. (I think). They may have some left.


----------

